# Singles?



## snake (Dec 8, 2014)

I’m sure someone has their name or style for this type of approach so excuse me now for not knowing it. I never considered doing single or doubles because of the poor cost to reward but I’m considering it now, with a twist.

Injury prevention is foremost in my training so keep that in mind. With an adequate warm up, shouldn’t I be able single my way up to 95% and then go about my normal 8 rep routine? I always felt there was little to be gained in the long run on singles, doubles or even triples. But if I can reap the benefits of the 6-8 reps and stay acclimated to the heavy weight it may be more fruitful. 

Your thoughts?


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 8, 2014)

I know you said if you wanted to read your go back to school but Wendlers 5/3/1 would be a good choice. What your talking about is close to his program.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 8, 2014)

Stay in school snake. The learning should never stop in this game...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 8, 2014)

Much of PL is neural. Keeping acclimated to heavy weight can benefit some. For me it's not necessary except for bench press. I can squat 50 to 80% for a couple months and then smash a PR with weight I have never handled before and with confidence. Not so on bench for some reason. I think it's because it's over my face to be honest. 

You could try it but I think that's a lot of wear and tear for possibly little benefit.


----------



## snake (Dec 8, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> I know you said if you wanted to read your go back to school but Wendlers 5/3/1 would be a good choice.



Hum, I have to watch what I say to you. One day I'm sure it will be used against me. I'll take a look, thanks big man.


----------



## snake (Dec 8, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Much of PL is neural. Keeping acclimated to heavy weight can benefit some. For me it's not necessary except for bench press. I can squat 50 to 80% for a couple months and then smash a PR with weight I have never handled before and with confidence. Not so on bench for some reason. I think it's because it's over my face to be honest.
> 
> You could try it but I think that's a lot of wear and tear for possibly little benefit.



I think we come from the same school of thought PoB. What do you think about the connective tissue being able to hold that single contraction? I do think the body has a mechanism in place  that will shutdown the muscle to prevent a load to great from doing severe damage. It's not foolproof because if it was, no one would ever get injured. I feel that's were the triples come in; acclimating the body to the heavy load.

You got my attention at "wear and tear".


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 8, 2014)

Came looking to hook-up...left disappointed.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 8, 2014)

snake said:


> I think we come from the same school of thought PoB. What do you think about the connective tissue being able to hold that single contraction? I do think the body has a mechanism in place  that will shutdown the muscle to prevent a load to great from doing severe damage. It's not foolproof because if it was, no one would ever get injured. I feel that's were the triples come in; acclimating the body to the heavy load.
> 
> You got my attention at "wear and tear".


It's not the rep range it's the percentages you need to pay attention to. Or maybe some combination of the two in certain instances. 

What I mean is you can do 60% for doubles. Following the prilopen chart that would be what like 8 or 10 sets or so. Or you could do 2 sets of 10. 

So which above will build stronger connective tissues? I am not certain but I bet it's the sets of 10.

Second scenario. Now you work at 85% for 6 sets of 3. Or conversely 2 sets of 9.

Now I am less clear which builds the connective tissue. 

This will take me some time to actually study the issue and come up with an evidence based answer. 

In the mean time consider that bad form causes injury.  So do extremely heavy loads though.  So do moderate loads with high velocity.  So do genetics.  I train with a certain mentality. When it's gonna blow it's gonna blow. Warm up, do your mobility work, don't ignore joint pain.  Don't over train. Beyond that I don't believe there is much to do.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Dec 10, 2014)

beware of heavy singles,  they're addictive.  I LOVE doing singles, doubles, and triples.  I usually do 10-12 on my accessories but dammit I sure do like doing heavy singles on my main lifts.


----------



## schultz1 (Dec 10, 2014)

The more load you place on the body the more it grows and increases in strength.  Say you do 10 sets of singles at 80%, that is a lot of load and you will be rewarded with the results.  On sure if this answers your question exactly. Happy lifting


----------



## Yaya (Dec 10, 2014)

I am married and haven't been single for years

There are some websites on the Internet I hear are great for meeting singles..never been on any tho


----------



## Beefcake (Dec 10, 2014)

Never had Shingles but I hear they hurt.  Good luck with that though.


----------



## TriniJuice (Dec 10, 2014)

I thought this was gonna be like a speed dating thing.....


----------



## snake (Jan 6, 2015)

*Update*

Well that didn't take long. A few short weeks of heavy singles and I'm starting to feel some joint/ connective tissue tightness. Time to back off the singles and more to 5's. At least I learned how long I can take the heat going into a meet.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 6, 2015)

snake said:


> Well that didn't take long. A few short weeks of heavy singles and I'm starting to feel some joint/ connective tissue tightness. Time to back off the singles and more to 5's. At least I learned how long I can take the heat going into a meet.




If your planning on the meet in April you'll be fine staying away from heavy singles till then. Did you ready Wendlers book? Staying in the 80% range is where all the gainz are.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jan 6, 2015)

let me understand this singles training, a wise man says train every set as a single so for example in my programming when I am working in my 80% range I will do 5 sets of 5 singles meaning I reset every rep , I still get a good pump going on especially deads my glutes and hams scream even in the low weight range 15 sets of 2 at 65% I feel I am building hypertrophy and strength this type of training gives me the best of both worlds


----------



## snake (Jan 14, 2015)

I started back with 6's and 8's and I can say I didn't lose anything. I did find some relief to the joints and some nice sore muscles the next day.


----------



## wabbitt (Jan 14, 2015)

What are singles?  Single reps?  Is there a link to this type of program?


----------

